# Purchasing hand wood working tools



## justinj (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm a beginner at hand wood working and want to start purchasing hand tools. I don't have any to speak of currently. I see that one can spend a lot of money. I've been watching craigslist, but nothing is popping up yet. 

At this point I'm mainly reading and plan on working on repairing a piano bench (which I mentioned in another post here) and then making a spice rack.

Does anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks.
Justin


----------



## Av8rTx (Mar 10, 2009)

Just off the top of my head:
A hammer and mallet
Some chisels, 
a back saw
utility knife
steel ruler and tape measure
tri square
clamps of various sizes and types
awl or center punch. I'm sure after a while plenty more will come to mind


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

A combo square, a Japanese pull saw, some chisels, A regular hand
saw, small one is OK. Some type of drill and bits, a plane, Hammer.
rasp, sanding block and paper, metal yard stick, metal ruler.

And a hundred other things. Miter box. Woodworking vise. Clamps
of all types. Some kind of work bench, piece of 3/4 ply with folding legs.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Junk stores / pawn shops*

Keep an eye out at the local junk (antique) stores and pawn shops. Once in awhile you can run across a great deal.
Look for power tools that are not abused much. Manual hand tools are a given. It's just how many you want.


----------



## oldschooltools (Jan 10, 2010)

Theres plenty of second hand tool site out there, but would try some tools out before committing to buy anything expensive as some tools you will use more than others.
Stanley have never gone out of fasion althoug todays models are questionable with regards to quality.

Gary


----------



## FiremanJim (Dec 5, 2009)

*Hand Tools*

I was in the same boat as you a few years ago. Now the boat is crowded! 

What I did was haunt eBay & Craigslist and let all my friends know that I needed some hand tools. What I *should* have done was to make a list and approach the problem in a more rational manner - but then where's the fun in that?

You will need a good quality measuring device - buy the very best you can afford here. You will also need a good quality saw (which will soon become several saws) and you will need a plane & chisels. Along with the plane you will need a way to sharpen these tools and you will have to learn how to sharpen them. (I'd suggest waterstones for the planes and chisels; they're a little cheaper in the long run than sandpaper and if you buy halfway decent quaity, they should last you for years.)

Read as many books as you can find and look at the websites like this one, Popular Woodworking, and Woodnet. Lots of very good folks there with lots of experience and differing opinions. If you do it rignt, you never stop learning!

Good luck.


----------



## philip (Jan 28, 2010)

If you are in the market for new tools, you must be aware of the dangers of buying on the internet.
There is a short period of statutory protection, but a company called "Jess-Tools" in Nottingham have found a way around this.
They adopted a time wasting strategy (asking for my postal address, promising replacement,doing nothing about it, being reminded....)
It is now a year since the original delivery, and they are safe. 

If you cant get to a shop and see what you are getting, make sure that the seller has a real address!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

philip said:


> If you are in the market for new tools, you must be aware of the dangers of buying on the internet.
> There is a short period of statutory protection, but a company called "Jess-Tools" in* NOTTINGHAM *have found a way around this.
> They adopted a time wasting strategy (asking for my postal address, promising replacement,doing nothing about it, being reminded....)
> It is now a year since the original delivery, and they are safe.
> !


 
I suppose their damn Sheriff won't do anything about it either! I have that damn Sheriff of Nottingham!


----------



## Jwolf24601 (Dec 4, 2009)

ACP said:


> I suppose their damn Sheriff won't do anything about it either! I have that damn Sheriff of Nottingham!


We should revolt! meet me in sherwood forest with a lathe to turn arrows!


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

JustinJ. Welcome to the club! Tool kitting is like learning - a journey, not a destination! I would suggest good quality layout tools (squares, rules, etc.). Then look for a good rip and crosscut panel saw and a tenon-saw. Japanese saws are good but generally non-sharpenable. Then there are the planes!! A traditional cabinetmaker or joiner might have had up to 150. Sigh!

As soon as you can make a good tool chest. You would need the tools in the order above. If you need inspiration research the Seton Chest! In any case, when buying tools, either deal with someone you can trust ( for new tools Highland Woodworking or Tools for Woodworking, for example) or have them in your hand and examine them very closely! The feel of the tool is critical.


----------

